# can corn snakes see this?



## jetsmart1 (Feb 7, 2011)

hey everyone
im getting fed up of not seeing my snakes at night as im up till 3-6 every night *and up again 9-10am* (insomnia) 

whats the truth about what light snakes can/cant see as i want to put a light in my tanks suitable for nighttime viewing 

i have found this, which if is correct type of light would be great as i could wire one strip to one tank and other to my smaller tank

2 Blue 12-LED Aquarium Fish Tank Light Strip Moonlight on eBay (end time 10-Apr-11 09:31:51 BST)

im also thinking of getting white version for my daytime light too would this be ok?

cheers everyone 

:2thumb:


----------



## Skeet (Nov 25, 2010)

I use blue LED's in my Royals viv (from a guy on here).

Blue light is close to simulating moonlight, which is what the snakies like, so you are good to go.

Just make sure they aren't _too_ bright.

The ones from the guy on here (Alex19 can tell you who) are just right, although he can also provide a dimmer if you choose.


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

Basically any dim red/blue light, as long as it isn't bright white light.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

i use a moonlight bulb.... for viewing purposes, not heat


----------



## jetsmart1 (Feb 7, 2011)

cool  

could i get these and if too bright wire it to a normal dimmer switch to dim it?

im good with wiring but not knowledgeable on it when it comes to projects



going to get white for daytime and blue for night me thinks  saves the problem with getting guarded bulbs too as im only needing it for viewing purposes


----------



## Dante92 (Feb 5, 2011)

I use a 5050 SMD LED light strip for my cresties viv, cost me aroun £11 from ebay. changeable colours and brightness. Also my one is waterproof (non-submersible). closest one to the one i brought was this;
5050 SMD LED RGB Flash Strip Light 1M+ IR Remote LD27 on eBay (end time 27-Mar-11 09:58:08 BST)

They dont come with a power supply though but It's a standard 12v adapter with a quater inch adapter (like laptop power supplys)
Also one controller can control up to 30m if i remember rightly.
Another note they give off barely any to no heat 

Hope this helped


----------



## jetsmart1 (Feb 7, 2011)

cheers mate, im going to look into these which connector do you mean? just trying to work out if i have one already as i have hundreds of bits and bobs 

cheers, jeff


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

( Sorry couldn't resist : victory: )


----------



## Dante92 (Feb 5, 2011)

any 12v adapter with this style adapter
Laptop Charger Adapter for Compaq Series 18.5V 3.8A 70W
the slit trough the adapter end isnt important just the size of it.


----------



## jetsmart1 (Feb 7, 2011)

Carnuss said:


> image
> 
> ( Sorry couldn't resist : victory: )


thats right good, thats how i want to do my tank! haha im think the snake would find it bit strange though, but you never know, it might dance



Dante92 said:


> any 12v adapter with this style adapter
> Laptop Charger Adapter for Compaq Series 18.5V 3.8A 70W
> the slit trough the adapter end isnt important just the size of it.


cheers mate, ive saved both links


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

jetsmart1 said:


> thats right good, thats how i want to do my tank! haha im think the snake would find it bit strange though, but you never know, it might dance


Oh God no don't do that, you might stress the wee fellar out :neutral:


----------



## jetsmart1 (Feb 7, 2011)

dont worry im aware, i worry enough about putting night lights in let alone disco lights lol!


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

holy crap they are expensive!!! you could make your own for 10x less!!!

if you wanna simulate natural moon light. then get some blue and green ( in a ratio of 2:1) leds and arrange them in clusters of 3.

also i find that these bars have far to many leds in. around 3 per foot i would say is the max. yes it makes them harder to see, but its more natural for them


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

jetsmart1 said:


> dont worry im aware, i worry enough about putting night lights in let alone disco lights lol!


I thought you were going along with the joke, but you do get some very gullible people too lol! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

